# My Shop Tour



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a little tour of my shop. 

Enjoy!





 




 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice shop video. Gotta love a place that you can go to be creative. Thanks for sharing the video with us.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. And you've got plenty of room to grow as well.

I know all about them un-finished projects. I've got a number of those myself.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the boat hull?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

CaptRandy said:


> What is the boat hull?


You mean the boards in the corner like the one painted white with blue stripes? Those are "corn hole" boards. It's a bean bag toss game that seems to be popular in the south.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

I SMELL SALT!!!!!!! I saw a trailer with a good size 25' hull bow.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

CaptRandy said:


> I SMELL SALT!!!!!!! I saw a trailer with a good size 25' hull bow.


 Oh. I guess I missed that.


----------



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, a boat hull? Yes, that is the bow to our 21' Trophy center console. Me personally I am more of a sailor and I have a beautiful little Montgomery 17 that I am preparing for a cruise through the Florida Keys in April. You can check it out here.

I really do love my new shop, I was in a shop that was probably 35'x35' and for the most part I like this one much better. The only thing I am missing is a dedicated finishing room, but I am working on getting a space cleared back behind the boats to drape plastic down and section off for a clean finishing room.

The smaller shop just puts all of the tools closer together which leads to less steps between machines. In my last shop I realize now that I was doing quite a bit of walking back and forth that was wasting time.


----------

